
Pi-Hole v4.2 Available with Shared Memory, New Blocking Modes, and More - velmu
https://pi-hole.net/2019/02/03/pi-hole-v4-2-available-with-shared-memory-new-blocking-modes-and-more/
======
m0zg
I want separate blocking strategies by IP range. I.e. one for the entire house
(just basically block all ads), and different blocking levels for "kids"
devices per age group. Right now the only way to do this seems to be to set up
several pi-holes (which is not a problem per se, but cumbersome to maintain
and monitor).

------
move-on-by
I updated a couple hours ago, went smoothly.

> In preparation of the new API we are working on, FTLDNS will now store its
> data in a shared-memory space, so that the API can come in and read from
> that memory to fulfill requests.

I’m looking forward to the new API and the updated admin site that uses the
new API.

------
tropin
Any luck installing it within a container in a Synology NAS?

